# Have you been banned from a forum?



## mugzy (Aug 14, 2022)

While it’s been many years I have been banned from at least a dozen over the years. Mostly for calling out scammers or staff that support scammers.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 14, 2022)

More Reddit accts than I can even remember (speaking against the resident hive minds) and a low carb forum for mentioning a brand of something that apparently the owners of the forum (who sold stuff) didn't sell.


----------



## Yano (Aug 14, 2022)

Only on a few game forums during early access or closed alpha and beta testing. Arguing with devs , pointing things out no one wanted to fix  too loudly. This is the only forum like this I've ever joined and I'm glad after reading so many war stories about others.

Been chat banned a bunch of times in games over the years a classic one , World of tanks , I told a guy he was a fucking retard and I could play better by simply smashing my penis into the keyboard over n over ... he reported me , I got a 3 day in game chat ban haahahha.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

mugzy said:


> While it’s been many years I have been banned from at least a dozen over the years. Mostly for calling out scammers or staff that support scammers.


I got banned from ASF for calling out PSL/Z and their scams and also for giving Trumpers shit in their Pit (anything goes subforum)

Not really sure why I got banned from Meso (never given an explanation from the spineless sellout Millard). It seems to be because Millard is a sellout cunt and I was giving Naps reps shit for reposting reviews under different handles and basically being scumbags.

I got banned on BOP for calling out a scam lab (Apollo)- This was later confirmed and also a guy helping them and a RAT was mouthing off to me on ASF as well @twisted. I really got under that follower cunt's skin. I could smell him a mile away and it was fun too cuz he was one ignorant, weak, fake motherfucker.

That would be it for me.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 14, 2022)

Only one of which I know (Meso)... and also left a private board a while back over owner/source/mod reacharounds and circle jerks.  I'm sure they slammed the door on my way out (I wasn't quiet about it).  Never went back to find out.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

Yup. 

Don't ban me too! Just because the rest of the world doesn't have faith in me, doesn't me you shouldn't.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes. I'm better off for it.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2022)

One day I was feeding poor and spreading the gospel in the chat here, and @CJ came in reeking of alcohol and looking disheveled. He became belligerent and  auctioned off 1 free ban to anyone (probably for sexual favors). 

I was utterly shocked when @TomJ chose to ban me. 

In a flash, my life was changed. Banished from my home. 

I'm not saying to turn them both green, but I mean...that's totally green behavior....maybe pink. Mauve. Yeah...make it mauve.


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2022)

Joliver said:


> One day I was feeding poor and spreading the gospel in the chat here, and @CJ came in reeking of alcohol and looking disheveled. He became belligerent and  auctioned off 1 free ban to anyone (probably for sexual favors).
> 
> I was utterly shocked when @TomJ chose to ban me.
> 
> ...


True story. No regrets.


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 14, 2022)

Back in 2016, there was a thread about dnp and running cycles on professionalmuscle. I simply just mentioned dinitro and using his dnp casually, not trying to push sales at all. That one post got me banned, I assume because he wasn't a paying sponsor.


----------



## supreme666leader (Aug 14, 2022)

internet used to be way more fun when i was like 17 you could do whatever you wanted.
like post big dick pics or gay porn pics all over the place esp funny on mom forums, so im sure ive been banned many times.

i think ive even got tempbanned from here before.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 14, 2022)

I got banned from some facebook groups.  I had told people that admin was a snitch due to the overwhelming evidence of it.  His story is very similar but claims he's doing it to help the community.  He never denied his actions just put a different slant on it.  My personal opinion is that felony charges don't mysteriously evaporate and no one magically starts communicating with the cops after they've got a pending felony charge.  Some people agreed with me and they were banned as well.  

Slic.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 14, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Yes. I'm better off for it.


Yup, they have all become badges of honor. You go through the all shit forums until you find a decent one, and here we are.

I'd be embarrassed to tell anyone I posted regular on Meso, BOP or ASF with the majority of members now on all those boards and certainly their mods and admins being rats, crooks, scammers, idiots and in ASF case conspiracy nutjobs.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 14, 2022)

Not banned, but related. I'll share a story with few details that I recently shared with a couple members in the shout box.

I'm a member of an atv forum. I have been for 15 years. I drive across the country multiple times a year to meet some of the members who have become great friends. I am an 'OG member'.

A few weeks ago a political thread started about Biden. Much like the political threads here. A newish member, but donating member with privileges, started name calling and getting mad, much like in threads here. He began making memes including the names and faces of some members who were contributing to the thread. He got the faces from pictures taken at group rides.

I was a little frustrated with this member so I found him on facebook and used his picture to photoshop his face on multiple pictures making fun of him. One of the pictures was a picture of a naked baby peeing that I got from google.

On Thursday my supervisor showed up to my office and pulled out his phone. He showed me an email someone sent to my employer's public comments division. The email contained screen shots from that forum's shout box and threads, listed my full name, and claimed that I was storing child pornography on my devices. 
It is a big deal, and I may lose my job.

I am sharing this because I have always been open in participating in political discussions and posting pictures. I just want everyone to be careful because I have certainly learned a lesson.

However, I definitely feel safer on this forum than I do that atv forum. After speaking to the owner of that forum on the phone, he has declined to ban that member and said it was my own fault. That is frustrating and I have cut ties with that forum after 20k posts even though I realize I was careless. 


Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Not banned, but related. I'll share a story with few details that I recently shared with a couple members in the shout box.
> 
> I'm a member of an atv forum. I have been for 15 years. I drive across the country multiple times a year to meet some of the members who have become great friends. I am an 'OG member'.
> 
> ...


Why a baby? That didn’t seem wrong to you? Wtf. A little common sense goes a long way you know.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2022)

never mugzy ..Im not that type of guy


----------



## MadBret (Aug 14, 2022)

I was banned from OLM about 10 years ago and idk how many times I went to FB jail before I finally gave up on that shit.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 14, 2022)

Permabanned from Steam, Imgur and  Tiger Droppings. Multiple bans on Misc. 🤷


----------



## Cochino (Aug 14, 2022)

I got banned from Chrisian Mingle.  Can't remember why. Something in my bio that said must be able to fuck 24/7 or something similar.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

Banned from all the Canadian forums due to not supporting sponsored Labs
They were shit, i called them out
Banned

And Meso
For telling Napsgear to commit suicide


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

ProMuscle, asf, tnation, anabolic minds, evolutionary, Eroids, muscle guru, meso, a few more I can’t think of the names


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Oh yeah forgot next door but I’m not sure if that counts as a forum


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 14, 2022)

Never banned from a BB/AAS forum.  Been on some chats where they would ban you if you asked the wrong questions...kinda more a political forum.


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> ProMuscle, asf, tnation, anabolic minds, evolutionary, Eroids, muscle guru, meso, a few more I can’t think of the names


I was on AM back in 2013, I had to ask them to ban me to cancel my account there.  Do you remember Snags?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 14, 2022)

I've been banned permanently from a Reddit sub group for pointing out to a mod that he was wrong. Lol. Unfortunately, I think the only power he actually had in life was in that sub group.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 14, 2022)

Only ever been an actual member of two forums in my life.  Havent managed to be banned from either one yet.

I was banned from attending my senior graduation dinner/party in college but that’s another story.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 14, 2022)

Lots. Its childish as f**k, but boredom on a PC all day can lead to that non-sensical behavior I guess.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 14, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Not banned, but related. I'll share a story with few details that I recently shared with a couple members in the shout box.
> 
> I'm a member of an atv forum. I have been for 15 years. I drive across the country multiple times a year to meet some of the members who have become great friends. I am an 'OG member'.
> 
> ...



Pretty brainless, and for supporting Biden, even more-so...

Retard


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 14, 2022)

No, but probably should have.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 14, 2022)

Let's see...

OLM
ASF
BOP
Reddit's offshoot source board
AB for a day or two (I think)


CJ banned me here for a few hours once and I still haven't recovered.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

@mugzy  Seems you have nothing but the best and brightest of the bottom of the barrel here


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @mugzy  Seems you have nothing but the best and brightest of the bottom of the barrel here


----------



## TODAY (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @mugzy  Seems you have nothing but the best and brightest of the bottom of the barrel here


We are the island of misfit toys.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

I mean. It's really a good thing. It's a consolidation of all the guys who don't give 2 fucks and can't be bought.  

Guys like that are only a bad thing when people seek the line their pockets dishonesty.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 14, 2022)

Never been banned from a forum. How, I have no idea.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Never been banned from a forum. How, I have no idea.


It’s the Bert avi. It shows you’re “woke”.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s the Bert avi. It shows you’re “woke”.


That’s possibly why I never got banned at Meso.  I’ve said some shit that should have got me banned but I squeaked under the radar, somehow.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s possibly why I never got banned at Meso.  I’ve said some shit that should have got me banned but I squeaked under the radar, somehow.


Bert is harmless. Ambiguously homosexual so you don’t fit the mold of “toxic masculinity”. You crafted your online persona very well. When your posts get read you picture a waifish gay man snapping his fingers instead of a big muscle head pounding his fists.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Bert is harmless. Ambiguously homosexual so you don’t fit the mold of “toxic masculinity”. You crafted your online persona very well. When your posts get read you picture a waifish gay man snapping his fingers instead of a big muscle head pounding his fists.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> ProMuscle, asf, tnation, anabolic minds, evolutionary, Eroids, muscle guru, meso, a few more I can’t think of the names


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 14, 2022)

This is my first forum. I have absolutely nothing of worth to contribute I honestly have no idea how I'm even lasting here


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 14, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> More Reddit accts than I can even remember (speaking against the resident hive minds) and a low carb forum for mentioning a brand of something that apparently the owners of the forum (who sold stuff) didn't sell.


I spoke out against the Keto diet on Reddit and you would swear that I made fun of a holocaust survivor based on the comments and down votes that I received.  I was told that I did it wrong, that what happened to me shouldn't have happened, etc.

So, my doctor, who monitored me for 6 months then told me to get off the diet was wrong.  My hypoglycemia returned, and I ended up with stupid low blood sugar, headaches, and irritation like you wouldn't believe.  My overall cholesterol went from 180 ish to well into the 200s/low 300s.  I had a few other labs that were out of whack, but low blood sugar and cholesterol were the two worst ones.  But yeah, according to the Ketophools, I did the diet wrong...  Fuggin Keto tards that think it will work the same for EVERYONE, every time, in every situation...


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 14, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I spoke out against the Keto diet on Reddit and you would swear that I made fun of a holocaust survivor based on the comments and down votes that I received.  I was told that I did it wrong, that what happened to me shouldn't have happened, etc.
> 
> So, my doctor, who monitored me for 6 months then told me to get off the diet was wrong.  My hypoglycemia returned, and I ended up with stupid low blood sugar, headaches, and irritation like you wouldn't believe.  My overall cholesterol went from 180 ish to well into the 200s/low 300s.  I had a few other labs that were out of whack, but low blood sugar and cholesterol were the two worst ones.  But yeah, according to the Ketophools, I did the diet wrong...  Fuggin Keto tards that think it will work the same for EVERYONE, every time, in every situation...


Keto is great if you have epilepsy.  Aside from that, it’s kind of stupid.

I mostly just hate the “paleo diet” Crossfit cultist who seem to follow it like a religion.


----------



## lfod14 (Aug 14, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I spoke out against the Keto diet on Reddit and you would swear that I made fun of a holocaust survivor based on the comments and down votes that I received.  I was told that I did it wrong, that what happened to me shouldn't have happened, etc.
> 
> So, my doctor, who monitored me for 6 months then told me to get off the diet was wrong.  My hypoglycemia returned, and I ended up with stupid low blood sugar, headaches, and irritation like you wouldn't believe.  My overall cholesterol went from 180 ish to well into the 200s/low 300s.  I had a few other labs that were out of whack, but low blood sugar and cholesterol were the two worst ones.  But yeah, according to the Ketophools, I did the diet wrong...  Fuggin Keto tards that think it will work the same for EVERYONE, every time, in every situation...


The keto reddit crowd are out of their minds! I did keto for for 4yrs, but after a while switched to Targeted and Cyclical keto so I could still have some muscle glycogen in the tanks.... WHOA! God forbid you tell somebody who's been lifting for years and suffering in the gym that a different version of keto may be more beneficial to their goals!

They went after me life AOC drones on Trump supporters. All citing nonsense as their reasoning why it was so "dangerous" to do. They're literally as bad as the Vegans, it's a damn religion to them.


----------



## EazyE (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Banned from all the Canadian forums due to not supporting sponsored Labs
> They were shit, i called them out
> Banned
> 
> ...


Yes Silent was far from silent…he always tells it like it is. Straight up no BS!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 14, 2022)

Anabolic minds, pro muscle (a few temp bans), tnation, and maybe a few others…..


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

EazyE said:


> Yes Silent was far from silent…he always tells it like it is. Straight up no BS!



lol
You were banned at the same time because of the same guy.
Fucking loser ended up getting busted for coke

I guess we were right eh?


----------



## EazyE (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol
> You were banned at the same time because of the same guy.
> Fucking loser ended up getting busted for coke
> 
> I guess we were right eh?


Lol …. I always say once I thought we were mistaken but we were wrong….


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

EazyE said:


> Lol …. I always say once I thought we were mistaken but we were wrong….



lol yup
Pgananabolics
"You guys cant be calling me a scammer"
i pay to be on this boars and youre trusted members

Lol fuck that guy

Lost his house to proceeds of crime

So that was pretty funny


----------



## EazyE (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol yup
> Pgananabolics
> "You guys cant be calling me a scammer"
> i pay to be on this boars and youre trusted members
> ...


Good old PG…. Good riddance….


----------



## TODAY (Aug 14, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> ProMuscle, asf, tnation, anabolic minds, evolutionary, Eroids, muscle guru, meso, a few more I can’t think of the names


What even is Muscle Guru?

You're like a hipster of getting banned

You've gotten the boot from places that nobody has even heard of 😂


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2022)

Mugzy banned me from HERE one time. When I tried to log on, there was a cartoon character pointing at me saying... "You're A Douchebag".   🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2022)

the man that taught me about gear once said "your not a real man unless u have been banned atleast once"


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 14, 2022)

Been on this one since the SI days.  Only been on one other one and didn’t get banned but it was a shit board.


----------



## cavorite (Aug 14, 2022)

Not a forum, but I just got banned from Tinder somehow. They don't give you a reason and it's impossible to get it back without buying a new phone.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

cavorite said:


> Not a forum, but I just got banned from GRINDR somehow. They don't give you a reason and it's impossible to get it back without buying a new phone.



Couldn't help myself lol


----------



## cavorite (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Couldn't help myself lol


lol. trying to imagine what you would have to do to earn a GRINDR ban


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

cavorite said:


> lol. trying to imagine what you would have to do to earn a GRINDR ban



Oh hell no hahahhaha


----------



## CJ (Aug 14, 2022)

cavorite said:


> lol. trying to imagine what you would have to do to earn a GRINDR ban


Kiss a girl.  🤢🤮


----------



## Caballero (Aug 14, 2022)

I may have been banned once or twice


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

Caballero said:


> I may have been banned once or twice



What's up Canadian guy?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 14, 2022)

Caballero said:


> I may have been banned once or twice



lol
The OG of getting banned
Like 20 times on Meso alone


----------



## Caballero (Aug 14, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> What's up Canadian guy?





silentlemon1011 said:


> lol
> The OG of getting banned
> Like 20 times on Meso alone


lol Doing well man thxs for asking, tbh I've been off the fourms for a while.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 14, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol
> The OG of getting banned
> Like 20 times on Meso alone



Who hold the record though?  Sworder must be getting up there?


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 14, 2022)

I got banned on bodybuilding dot com forums when I was 19 because some guy said I couldn't get pussy because I wasn't as jacked as him. So I posted a few videos of girls screaming my name and got banned within an hour. I think it was only for a year though so I can probably log back in now. Lol.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 14, 2022)

cavorite said:


> Not a forum, but I just got banned from Tinder somehow. They don't give you a reason and it's impossible to get it back without buying a new phone.


Same here.  I think I had an ex just make up shit or post one of our scorched earth text arguments out of context to them.  When someone makes a report, you don't even have to be a match.  They can email something like "this guy and I matched and he tried to put it in my butt."  Doesn't matter if true; if you're a guy on Tinder, it doesn't matter if you're guilty or not.  They have no process to appeal and do nothing but send form letter replies.  I'm pretty sure they do more than just track your phone number, though, and collect image hashes, payment info, location, etc.  Once you're flagged again, they don't seem to just ban you outright but throw you into what seems this alternate Tinder universe where all the profiles are fake so you just waste your time.  They genuinely seem to hate men, but they really enjoy taking their money.  Don't get me started on Bumble; they take misandry to the next level.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 14, 2022)

I was banned from Bodybuilding.con Misc. I was in my earlier 20’s and was trolling the board. May have had a few temporary bans here and there elsewhere. Been a moderator on like 3 other forums so I must not be as insufferable as I was back then.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 14, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I was banned from Bodybuilding.con Misc. I was in my earlier 20’s and was trolling the board. May have had a few temporary bans here and there elsewhere. Been a moderator on like 3 other forums so I must not be as insufferable as I was back then.


I haven't been back there since I asked a question about Levaquin and tendon rupture after being prescribed Levaquin for strep throat some years back.  I literally received a strike against me for breaking forum rules by discussing drugs on the forum.  I told the moderator who sent me the PM that he could go and fuck himself because I was not coming back.  IDK if they banned me or not because I never logged in again.  I mainly wanted to know how long after stopping the Levaquin was a safe time to resume working out.

I do know that a friend of mine was training for a 10k and ended up with a sinus infection where he was prescribed Levaquin.  About 4 days in he resumed his training so that he wouldn't get too far behind and ruptured his Achilles tendon.  Yeah, that set him back a bit longer...


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 15, 2022)

Never, some of my worst behavior has been here too. I feel like being a regular member allows me the freedom to be a little more up front with my thoughts about some things.

Places where I've been a mod I generally try to be less opinionated and hold my tongue. I'm currently a mod on a few insignificant subreddits which, is a position frowned upon by most reddit members. All I really do is delete spam though.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 15, 2022)

mugzy said:


> While it’s been many years I have been banned from at least a dozen over the years. Mostly for calling out scammers or staff that support scammers.


2 Boards for the same reasons, you know the boards and scumbags.


----------



## Yano (Aug 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Mugzy banned me from HERE one time. When I tried to log on, there was a cartoon character pointing at me saying... "You're A Douchebag".   🤣🤣🤣


I could of sworn I had  a screenshot from the day Mugzy was testing the new ban pop up and got us all ,, laughed my fucking ass off , screen flashes and up pops ,,

" Congratulations , You're a Douchebag!"  hahaaha fucking classic.


----------

